# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الراء في كلمة درهم .. مفخمة أم مرققة؟؟

## القارئ المليجي

الإخوة الكرام
اسمحوا لي أزعجكم بهذا السؤال،،
وأطمع أن يشارك أهل التجويد، والصوتيات، واللغويات:
هل الراء في كلمة درهم مفخمة أم مرققة؟    بحسب ما تسمعون
لاحظوا أنها ساكنة وقبلها حرف مكسور
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله الفاصل

ورا دِرْهمٍ رقِّقْ بعكس دَراهمٍ *** وفي الكلِّ بالتفخيم يقرأُ ذو اللحنِ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزاكم الله خيرا

ونصَّ الحديثَ إلى أهله **** فإنَّ الوثيقةَ في نصِّه

----------


## أبو عبدالله الفاصل

هذا مـن نظم الفقير

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أخي الفاضل صاحب القول الفاصل
ما ظننت إلاَّ أن هذا البيت الجميل من كيسك............ [[من الظن الجميل]].
وإنما طلبت ما طلبت كيما يطمئن قلبي، ويُعرف الفضل لأهل الفضل.
بقي أخي الفاضل ذا القول الفاصل استطرادًا في محادثتك، واستماحة لفوائدك أن أقول:
أما وقد أشرت إلى أن هناك من يفخم راء الدرهم - وهذا مشاهد معلوم - غير أنك وصمته باللحن....
أقول: أليس هناك وجه مقبول لتفخيم راء الدرهم،
وجه مقبول يرضي أهل التجويد وصاحب اللحن عندك معًا؟؟؟
جزى الله من يوقفنا على هذا الوجه خيرًا، ولعل الله يصلح به بين طائفتين،،،،، والصلح خير.

----------


## أبو عبدالله الفاصل

> أقول: أليس هناك وجه مقبول لتفخيم راء الدرهم،
> وجه مقبول يرضي أهل التجويد وصاحب اللحن عندك معًا؟؟؟
> .[/SIZE]


لا أعرف وجها يسمح بتفخيم الراء هنا ، والنظرُ إلى ما بعد الراء حال سكونها ضعيفٌ جدا لم يفعله القراء إلا في حال كون ما بعدها حرفا قويا كحرف الإستعلاء في نحو  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: مرصادا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   وأما درهم فبعيد جدا النظر إلى الهاء ؛ إذ راء فرعون أولى منه وأجمعوا على ترقيقه ، فإذا نظرت إلى الهاء فانظر إلى العين فهي أقوى من الهاء وأولى وستكون بذلك قد خالفت الإجماع .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أخي الفاضل - الفاصل
جزاك الله خيرًا.
لم أرد النظر إلى ما بعد الراء، فأنا أعرف أن هذا ضعيف،، ولذا ضعفوا الترقيق في مريم وقرية والمرءِ.
إنما نظرت إلى وجه ضعيف آخر، لكنه أحسن حالا من السابق،،،،
وهو أن كلمة درهم ...... ليست عربية الأصل بل معرَّبة،،
واستحضرت أن في رواية ورش عن نافع يقرأ [إبراهيم - إسرائيل - عمران] بتفخيم الراء وجها واحدًا ................مع أن قبلها ساكنًا بعد كسر. النشر 2/ 93، 94 .
ويقرأ إرم بالوجهين، والتفخيم هو طريق الشاطبية.
وعللوا تفخيم هذه الكلمات بعجمتها.
فلعل في النطق بتفخيم راء درهم تلميحًا إلى عجمتها وأنها منقولة هكذا،، والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالله الفاصل

مثل هذه الفوائد دائما ما يقتنصها أذكياء القراء ، فبارك اللهم في القارئ المليجي وزده علما وعملا

----------


## توبة

> أخي الفاضل - الفاصل
> جزاك الله خيرًا.
> لم أرد النظر إلى ما بعد الراء، فأنا أعرف أن هذا ضعيف،، ولذا ضعفوا الترقيق في مريم وقرية والمرءِ.
> إنما نظرت إلى وجه ضعيف آخر، لكنه أحسن حالا من السابق،،،،
> وهو أن كلمة درهم ...... ليست عربية الأصل بل معرَّبة،،
> واستحضرت أن في رواية ورش عن نافع يقرأ [إبراهيم - إسرائيل - عمران] بتفخيم الراء وجها واحدًا ................مع أن قبلها ساكنًا بعد كسر. النشر 2/ 93، 94 .
> ويقرأ إرم بالوجهين، والتفخيم هو طريق الشاطبية.
> وعللوا تفخيم هذه الكلمات بعجمتها.
> فلعل في النطق بتفخيم راء درهم تلميحًا إلى عجمتها وأنها منقولة هكذا،، والله أعلم


بارك الله فيكما
اسمحوا لي بطرح سؤال حتى يتضح الأمر عندي جيدا ،
هل تفخيم الراء عند ورش في (ابراهيم ،اسرائيل و عمران) لعجمتها  أم لأنها أسماء علم أعجمية ؟
 وهل يمكننا القول بناء على ما تفضلتم به أن هناك من يرى وجها جائزا في  تفخيم راء (فرعون) لأنها أعجمية أيضا (اسم علم )؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله الفاصل

أخي الكريم القارئ المليجي ، لو راجعت الرسائل الخاصة وأجبتني .



> بارك الله فيكما
> اسمحوا لي بطرح سؤال حتى يتضح الأمر عندي جيدا ،
> هل تفخيم الراء عند ورش في (ابراهيم ،اسرائيل و عمران) لعجمتها  أم لأنها أسماء علم أعجمية ؟
> وهل يمكننا القول بناء على ما تفضلتم به أن هناك من يرى وجها جائزا في  تفخيم راء (فرعون) لأنها أعجمية أيضا (اسم علم )؟


سؤال الأخت وجيه وجدا ، فكلمة (( درهم )) على ضرب (( فرعون )) المجمع على ترقيقها ، وليست على ضرب (( إبراهيم )) فهذه الأخيرة بينها وبين الكسرة فاصل بخلاف كلمتنا ، فما رأيك ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم.
يقول الشاطبي - رحمه الله - عن حكم الراء عند الأزرق عن ورش:
وَفَخَّمَهَا في الأَعْجَمِيِّ وَفِي إِرَمْ *** وَتَكْرِيرِهَا حَتَّى يُرى مُتَعَدِّلا
ويقول الشارح [أبو شامة] في "إبراز المعاني":
ذكر في هذا البيت ما خالف فيه ورشٌ أصلَهُ فلم يرققه مما كان يلزم ترقيقه على قياس ما تقدم ..... أي وفخم ورشٌ الراء في الاسم الأعجمي أي الذي أصله العُجمة وتكلَّمتِ العربُ به ومنعتْه الصَّرف بسببه، والذي منه في القرآن ثلاثة: (إبراهيم وإسرائيل وعمران)، كان يلزمه ترقيق رائها لأن قبلها ساكنًا بعد كسرة، وليس الساكن حرف استعلاء.
ثم قال وفي إرم أي وفخَّم الراء في (إرم ذات العماد)، وكان يلزمه ترقيقُها لأنَّها بعد كسرة وإرم أيضًا اسم أعجمي وقيل عربي فلأجل الخلاف فيه أفرده بالذكر، ووجه تفخيم ذلك كله التنبيه على العجمة ورقق أبو الحسن بن غلبون (إرم)، لأنَّ الكسرة ولِيتِ الرَّاء بِخلاف البواقي.
وأما (عُزيرُ) [يقرأ ورش بغير تنوين] فلم يتعرَّضوا له وهو أعجمي وقيل عربي على ما يبيَّن في سورته فيتجه فيه خلاف مبني على ذلك.
ونص ابن الجزري
(والشَّرْطُ الرَّابِعُ): أَنْ لا تَكُونَ الكَلِمَةُ أَعْجَمِيَّةً، وَالَّذِي فِي القُرْآنِ مِنْ [ص 94] ذَلِكَ : إِبْرَاهِيمُ وعِمْرَانُ و إِسْرَائِيلُ ، وَلَمْ يُخْتَلَفْ في تَفْخِيمِ الرَّاءِ من هَذِهِ الأَلْفَاظِ المَذْكُورَةِ.
أقول [المليجي]: لا شك أن استشكال الأخوين في محله.
ولكن رأيتهم ينصون على العجمة كمبرر للخروج على الأصل، فعلمت أنها مبررٌ - وإن كان ضعيفًا إلا أنه قد يفسّر أمرًا واقعًا - فقلت: إنما نظرت إلى وجه ضعيف آخر، لكنه أحسن حالا من السابق،،،،.
وقلت: فلعل في النطق بتفخيم راء درهم تلميحًا إلى عجمتها وأنها منقولة هكذا،،.
فهذا يقال عند تفسير أمر واقع، لا يقال على سبيل تصحيحه، أو الاحتجاج له.
وقولك يا أخي: فكلمة (( درهم )) على ضرب (( فرعون )) المجمع على ترقيقها ، وليست على ضرب (( إبراهيم )) فهذه الأخيرة بينها وبين الكسرة فاصل بخلاف كلمتنا ، فما رأيك ؟
أقول: حكم الراء عند الأزرق عن ورش يشمل الضربين فلا تقلق.
والله أعلم

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

سبحان الله ...


على هذا فترقيق راء الدرهم هو الأقوى ؟!


شكر الله لكما ، ما زلتُ مذ عرفتُ الدرهم مفخماً راءَه ، وأرجو أن لا يكون ذلك لشدة حبي له  :Smile: 

وفقكما الله ، فائدة جليلة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> شكر الله لكما ، ما زلتُ مذ عرفتُ الدرهم مفخماً راءَه ، وأرجو أن لا يكون ذلك لشدة حبي له 
> وفقكما الله ، فائدة جليلة


جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور
كلنا أيضا نفخم أمره :Smile: .
لكن يبدو أن أهل القرآن ليسوا كذلك.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور
> كلنا أيضا نفخم أمره


أضحك الله سنك





> لكن يبدو أن أهل القرآن ليسوا كذلك


جعلنا الله وإياكَ وأحبابنا من أهل القرآن أهلِ الله وخاصّتِه ، آمين

----------


## أبو زيد الشيباني

ما أقربها من ( إربة ) ! 
ولا يفخمها إلا العوام ....

----------


## أبو المعتصم

> ما أقربها من ( إربة ) !


السلام عليكم

صحيح أخي أن الراء في (درهم) والراء في (إربة) يتشابهان
الراء ساكنة وما قبلها مكسور

إلا أنهما غير متلازمين، فعندنا في مصر يقولون:  العين بصيرة والإيد أصيرة :Smile:

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

سؤال على استحياء  :Smile: : وهل يوجد في القرآن لفظ ( درهم )
فقد حاولت أن أتذكر فعزب عني تذكر موضعها
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> سؤال على استحياء  : وهل يوجد في القرآن لفظ (درهم )
> فقد حاولت أن أتذكر فعزب عني تذكر موضعها
> بارك الله فيكم


لا ، ليس في القرآن كلمة درهم بالإفراد ، إنما فيه :

﴿ وَشَرَوْهُ بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ دَرَٰهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ ﴾

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

قلتُ : 


> سؤال على استحياء : وهل يوجد في القرآن لفظ ( درهم )
> فقد حاولت أن أتذكر فعزب عني تذكر موضعها
> بارك الله فيكم





> لا ، ليس في القرآن كلمة درهم بالإفراد ، إنما فيه :
> ﴿ وَشَرَوْهُ بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ دَرَٰهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ ﴾


جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك
فليس للكلام على راء ( درهم ) ثمرة في قراءة القرآن بل فائدة المباحثة حول تفخيمها وترقيقها في كلام الناس ... أليس كذلك ؟  :Smile:

----------


## أبو سعيد أمين

لبعض شيوخنا القراء اللغويين أبيات في الموضوع وإن وجدتها سأتحفكم بها وفي الذاكرة منها قوله:
لا تقل درهم بتفخيم راء**** فهو لحن فيما يرى كل راء

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزاكم الله خيرا على الإفادات
أنا أتابع تعليقاتكم عن كثب.
يبدو أن الكلام على الدرهم شائق ومحبوب.

الأخ أبا سعيد أمين
الرجاء إسعادنا باسم صاحب البيت المذكور

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> جزاكم الله خيرا على الإفادات أنا أتابع تعليقاتكم عن كثب.
> يبدو أن الكلام على الدرهم شائق ومحبوب.


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
أضحك الله سنك يا أخي الحبيب


> الأخ أبا سعيد أمين
> الرجاء إسعادنا باسم صاحب البيت المذكور


وتكملة الأبيات .... جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو سعيد أمين

صاحب الأبيات شيخنا الشيخ:محمد عبدالله بن الصديق الجكني الشنقيطي من مواليد 1340تقريبا لا تحديدا
وهو من الشيوخ اللغوين البارزين وخبير بالقرءات العشرة والأربعة الشاذة وله شرح على الدرة مازال مخطوطا
وقدرأيت له حواش على لسان العرب والقاموس وما أظنه أفردها بل كتبها في شكل هوامش على نسخته من الكتابين
وأخبرني أنه لقي الشيخ الأمين صاحب أضواء البيان في حجته وجلس معه قرابة ثمانين يوما بالمدينة المنورة 
أعاد عليه فيها مسالك العلة وبعض الأمور الأخرى وكان الأمين يحيل له طلبة العربية خلالها وذلك سنة 1951ميلادية 
وشيوخه أغلبهم من بلده عدا من لقيهم بالقاهرة وأم درمان في رحلته للحج
والأبيات هي:
لا تقل درهم بتفخيـم راء**** فهو لحن فيما يرى كل راء
واكسر الهاء منه والفتح أعلا**  إذهما في السماع غير سواء
واجتنب فتح داله فهو مما****  تتحـاماه ألْسُنُ الفصحاء
وكسربال قله وهو قليل****  وارض نصحي إني من النصحاء

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> صاحب الأبيات شيخنا الشيخ:محمد عبدالله بن الصديق الجكني الشنقيطي من مواليد 1340 تقريبا لا تحديدا
> وهو من الشيوخ اللغوين البارزين وخبير بالقرءات العشرة والأربعة الشاذة وله شرح على الدرة مازال مخطوطا
> وقدرأيت له حواش على لسان العرب والقاموس وما أظنه أفردها بل كتبها في شكل هوامش على نسخته من الكتابين
> وأخبرني أنه لقي الشيخ الأمين صاحب أضواء البيان في حجته وجلس معه قرابة ثمانين يوما بالمدينة المنورة 
> أعاد عليه فيها مسالك العلة وبعض الأمور الأخرى وكان الأمين يحيل له طلبة العربية خلالها وذلك سنة 1951 ميلادية 
> وشيوخه أغلبهم من بلده عدا من لقيهم بالقاهرة وأم درمان في رحلته للحج
> والأبيات هي:
> لا تقل درهم بتفخيم راء ** فهْوَ لَحن فيما يرى كلُّ راءِ
> واكسرِ الْهاءَ منه والفتحُ أعلى **  إذ هما في السماع غير سواء
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك ربك أبا سعيد

شكراً لك أخي الحبيب ، هذه الأبيات الجميلة المفيدة من الخفيف ، أليس كذلك ؟

وقوله : (إذ هما في السماع غير سواء) : يعني التغاير بين الفتح والكسر على ظاهره ؟ ، أم فيه غير ذلك ؟ .

جزاك الله خيراً

----------

